
The Least Liked Programming Languages - janvdberg
https://www.oreilly.com/radar/the-least-liked-programming-languages/
======
karmakaze
Some words around a part of the StackOverflow survey they reference. Three of
the mentioned languages Java, Ruby, and R are all side by side on the list.
That js is less disliked is a mystery.

[https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2020#technology-
mo...](https://insights.stackoverflow.com/survey/2020#technology-most-loved-
dreaded-and-wanted-languages-dreaded)

------
arkanciscan
Familiarity breeds contempt

------
escapegoat
Perl? COBOL?

